# 1-28 [Bridge Light Bulls in the Yak!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Mitch & I decided to give 3 Mile a shot in the yaks last night, since I just got mine & haven't even used it in the salt yet. He had to rent one from UWF since he hasn't bought his own yet, but I think after last night's trip he'll be buying one soon! :thumbup: We got out on the water a little after 1AM & started throwing big streamers on the fly rods, hoping to hook into a bull on the fly, but it was to no avail. By a little after 3AM, we were halfway across the bridge. At that point we made the decision to switch things up & start throwing the norm - 8'' chartreuse twistertails. Within the first 10 minutes, we realized that this was a good decision! Mitch missed a hookup, then I missed one, followed by a few more misses between the two of us. The bulls were eating, but the amount of short strikes was nuts! Finally Mitch hooks into a good one. I paddle over to him & watch him as he gets dragged around for the next 10 minutes until we're finally able to land the fish. Success! She taped at 37'' & was super fat, not to mention really pretty as well. Snapped a photo & then sent her on her way. Not 15 minutes later, Mitch hooks into another big girl! After what looked like a blast of a sleigh ride, he gets her boatside & grabs her tail. As I'm fumbling with the grabbers trying to grab her mouth, she capitalized & tried taking off again. One head shake was all it took for her to seize her freedom before we were able to get a photo! Bummer. By this point the current was ripping & the chop was getting pretty crazy, plus we were exhausted, so we started making our way back towards shore, hitting every light along the way with nothing to show for it. Made it back to the ramp at 5:30AM & packed up the truck so we could head to Denny's! What an awesome maiden voyage in the yak, & an awesome first night trip for the both of us as well! 

*Tally for the night:
*
*Me:* ......camera man
*Mitch:* 36.5'' bull & 37'' bull 

Tight lines everyone!

Here's a short video of Mitch fighting the first bull he hooked up with!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LvLiIuAC-s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice going Mitch!!! A bit more challenging in the yak but looks like you guys were up to the task.

FEAR THE VEST!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

great job guys. is that a trash bag over your shorts?


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice! I bet it was a little chilly out there!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Nice going Mitch!!! A bit more challenging in the yak but looks like you guys were up to the task.
> 
> FEAR THE VEST!


Thanks Slim! Haha, definitely more of a challenge, but it was worth it!!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

bbarton13 said:


> great job guys. is that a trash bag over your shorts?


Absolutely it is! Haha, I'll be accepting orders soon. Patents are still pending!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

bbarton13 said:


> great job guys. is that a trash bag over your shorts?


Wisconsin biking shorts. That boy is a slave to fashion.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Shellcracker78 said:


> Nice! I bet it was a little chilly out there!


It definitely could have been warmer, that's for sure.... haha.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice! I've wanted to hit winter bridge lights for years now and have never been able to.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

GAjohn said:


> Nice! I've wanted to hit winter bridge lights for years now and have never been able to.


It's a blast! Any time you're looking for someone to go with shoot me a PM & I'd be happy to go hit the lights with you man!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If I could be a 18' Mako for about a week I would have several issues to attend too.  I would love to Kill a Dolphin , Swim strait up to Pensacola bch on 4th of july weekend, Spit the half eaten porpi on the sand for all to see. Lol ! Then I'd come for u guys. If a mako ever swims up to yall & Smiles, U know its me.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> If I could be a 18' Mako for about a week I would have several issues to attend too.  I would love to Kill a Dolphin , Swim strait up to Pensacola bch on 4th of july weekend, Spit the half eaten porpi on the sand for all to see. Lol ! Then I'd come for u guys. If a mako ever swims up to yall & Smiles, U know its me.


We'll be out on the water waiting for ya broski! :thumbup:


----------



## frank54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

great story


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

frank54321 said:


> great story


Which one? Oh, thanks !


----------

